# Camping in north Ga



## specrider (May 19, 2010)

I have gone camping up close to Clayton since I was a kid. Always went to Sarah's Creek off Warwoman Rd but the last few times I went, the sites were all full. Does anyone know of any other places to try in that area? Looking for mostly primitive camping. I live in Jackson Co. so anywhere about the same driving distance would be cool. Appreciate any help.


----------



## jarrettdavis (May 19, 2010)

I always go trout fishing and camping at westfork creek. The way I tell people to get there is go down Warwoman until you get to the first bridge. Take a left right after the bridge onto the dirt road. Go about 1/2 to 3/4 of a mile and the campground is on your left. There are only 4 or 5 sites there but that is some of the best camping I have ever done. Plus Westfork is stocked with trout.


----------



## jreese30828 (May 21, 2010)

Earl Ford rd is on the right just past fire station about a mile before you get to Sarah's Creek. Goin up on June 3rd


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 22, 2010)

primitive is the word. to be honest with you, there is entirely too many places to start naming them with all the usfs land and roads. i would suggest ya come  and spend a 2 or 3 days just riding. travel light and camp here and there till ya find you a place you would like to spend some time at next trip !


----------



## shootpse (May 22, 2010)

*camping*

the pocket campground in villanow georgia is a really nice campground that has alot of primitive campsites,and johns creek is stocked with trout.i have seen a lot of fish in that creek too!!! the camp is in the chattahoochie forest


----------



## wickedjester (May 22, 2010)

If you wanna hang out at our place in Kellum Valley you are welcome to come.

Throw your stuff in truck and camp there.

Its about 4 miles from Turners Corner and 5 miles from Boggs Creek.

No river on our property,but close enough to drive.

Pm me if you wanna go.

Chris


----------



## hammerz71 (May 23, 2010)

I've been camping in one of the two state run campgrounds up the mountain from Nichols Campground once or twice a year since '93.  

Usually limit out on trout...


----------



## strange diver (May 23, 2010)

I have camped Earls Ford for over 10 years, but the last few times it was a lot of traffic all night.  Not the nice quiet camping it used to be.


----------

